# need help with motor swap.87 300zx into 90 240sx



## dori_midnight (Jul 18, 2004)

i have a 90 240 sx 5sp coupe and a wrecked 87 5sp 300zx, what will i need to complete this and can it work/happen. i know the 300zx shares its motor with the maxima and the infinity m30 and the m30 shares suspension and drivetrain with the 240sx and if im correct i can use a m30 lsd. but will it work and what will i need to find. i have acess to three junkyards and i have the 2 non running cars 240 and 300 and was offered a dead m30 with the four lug wheels mabey 90-92?. any help would be great.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

huked on fonix will definately help you

personally, i don't see the point of putting a non-turbo vg30de into a 240. peple have put vg into s-chassis cars and they are infamous for how tight the fit is. i don't think it's worth all the trouble

there is nobody here on NF that has put a vg into a s-chassis. however, i know for sure that there are members on freshalloy / nico that has done this. try getting more info from over there. also, check out NF's 300zx section for more info.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

sell the vg for CA money


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

no need to flame ( plus mods are being pretty bitchy about it )

it would be better to rip apart the 300zx and sell the parts for some $$$. go w/ a different engine such as newer ka24, ca18det, sr20det, rb20det, etc.. money spent much better than swapping in a used vg30de


----------



## dori_midnight (Jul 18, 2004)

i want to do my other 240/hatch with a rb26 with a 5spd but i havent had time and money to get that motor yet. but i have the cars and i want a v-6 coupe but lighter than the m30, and there is a lot of after market for the 
v-6 right at my old shop we put a vg30dett into a maxima and it seemed to change the car ten fold. so i had some ideas as far as where to go in the future... but right now i have both dead in the projekt yard along with a hybrid bmw 333spl, a alfa romeo milano 3.0 verde(for sale) and my 2 MKII supras one with a iuz-fe 4.0l v8 and the other with a jdm 3.0 6m-ge and a1980 celica gt coupe with a 24valve 2.8 inline 6 hybrid motor.(curently undergoing a bit of turbo prep) i also have a turbo II rx7 '90 and a '90 turbo MKIII supra, and my little hachi roku ae86 corollas i coupe one hatch and a suzuki 750 gsx. got to have a bike


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

how did you put a vg30dett into a max? the max is FWD and the 300zx tt is rwd


----------

